# Avrebbe pagato chissà cosa...



## LETUSHUZI

Ciao a tutti! Ho visto sul romanzo Gli Amori Difficili una frase che parla di un certo Amedeo che non voleva parlare con una signora sulla spiaggia e che voleva solo leggere un libro. Ma ad un certo punto, è stato costretto ad alzare il capo dal libro e a parlare con lei. Ecco la frase “Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento avrebbe pagato chissà cosa per non staccarsi dal romanzo, sembrò addirittura minaccioso.”
volevo chiedere se condizionale composto “avrebbe pagato” in questa frase indica un desiderio non realizzabile, una mancata possibilità, indipendentemente dal tempo.
Se dico una frase in questo momento per esprimere un desiderio non realizzabile di adesso, posso dire “avrei pagato chissà cosa per avere 30 giorni di ferie”? E se dicessi “pagherei chissà cosa per avere 30 giorni di ferie.”? Può andare bene lo stesso? Ha un significato diverso? 
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Viene usato il condizionale composto perché la narrazione è  al passato. Se lo dicessi un questo momento riferito al presente useresti il condizionale semplice.


----------



## LETUSHUZI

Necsus said:


> Ciao. Viene usato il condizionale composto perché la narrazione è  al passato. Se lo dicessi un questo momento riferito al presente useresti il condizionale semplice.


Sì, anch’io lo pensavo. Ma ho appena visto una regola sul libro della grammatica italiana dicendo che il condizionale composto può esprimere un desiderio non realizzabile nel futuro. Hanno messo anche alcune frasi come esempio. 1. Avrei finito tutto oggi, ma ci vuole più lavoro del previsto. 2. Saremmo andati volentieri al cinema con loro, ma siamo un po’ stanchi. 3. Vi avrei offerto un altro caffè, ma è appena finito. 4. Antonio è senza soldi, altrimenti ti avrebbe prestato la somma che ti serve.
lette queste frasi, mi fa riflettere su una cosa. Se dicessi “Avrei pagato chissà cosa per 30 giorni di ferie.” starei per dire un desiderio non realizzabile nel futuro, va seguita da un “ma”. se dicessi “pagherei chissà cosa per 30 giorni di ferie” sarebbe per un desiderio realizzabile. Ditemi se sbaglio. Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

LETUSHUZI said:


> . Se dicessi “Avrei pagato chissà cosa per 30 giorni di ferie.” starei per dire un desiderio non realizzabile nel futuro, va seguita da un “ma”. se dicessi “pagherei chissà cosa per 30 giorni di ferie” sarebbe per un desiderio realizzabile. Ditemi se sbaglio. Grazie.


La prima frase sembra riferirsi al passato, salvo ulteriori specificazioni.
La seconda esprime un desiderio sentito comunque come irrealizzabile, anche se in teoria  possibile.
È vero comunque che il condizionale passato può esprimere un evento irrealizzabile nel futuro.
Es.
Domani avrei preferito alzarmi tardi, invece di andare a pesca.


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> È vero comunque che il condizionale passato può esprimere un evento irrealizzabile nel futuro.
> Es.
> Domani avrei preferito alzarmi tardi, invece di andare a pesca.


Scusa la mia ignoranza in materia ma è giusto come esempio questa frase scritta così pari pari ?


----------



## bearded

LETUSHUZI said:


> 2. Saremmo andati volentieri al cinema con loro, ma siamo un po’ stanchi.


Giusto, anche se un po' colloquiale. Tieni conto però che lo stesso condizionale composto potrebbe andar bene anche se la frase principale fosse al passato: _Saremmo andati volentieri al cinema, ma eravamo un po' stanchi.  _Nel presente, secondo me il condizionale semplice sarebbe preferibile: _andremmo volentieri, ma siamo un po' stanchi._



Pietruzzo said:


> Domani avrei preferito alzarmi tardi, invece di andare a pesca.


Scusa, Pietruzzo, ma veramente ''domani avrei preferito'' suona sbagliato al mio orecchio. Io qui direi ''Preferirei alzarmi tardi domani, invece di andare a pesca''.  Col condizionale passato… bisogna andarci piano.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Fooler said:


> Scusa la mia ignoranza in materia ma è giusto come esempio questa frase scritta così pari pari ?





bearded said:


> Scusa, Pietruzzo, ma veramente ''domani avrei preferito'' suona sbagliato


Difendo la mia frase. Direi anche, per esempio, "se non ci fosse stato il covid a luglio sarei andato in Grecia". Non "andrei".


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Difendo la mia frase. Direi anche, per esempio, "se non ci fosse stato il covid a luglio sarei andato in Grecia". Non "andrei".


Qui c'è un sottotesto sottile: l'occasione per il viaggio in Grecia, anche se ipotizzato per il futuro, è già sfumata per cui ai fini del viaggio è come se fossimo già a luglio o oltre. Anch'io in questo caso tenderei ad usare il passato, benché non strettamente logico.
Evidentemente, anche "andare a pesca" in _#4_ sottintendeva una decisione irrevocabile... 

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "se non ci fosse stato il covid a luglio sarei andato in Grecia"


Per me questa frase va bene se la dici in Agosto.  Come mai in Luglio non sei andato in Grecia? Ci sarei andato se non ci fosse stato il covid.
Detta invece in Maggio o Giugno, a me la frase sembra accettabile (col tuo significato) al massimo in un italiano molto colloquiale.


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> Difendo la mia frase.


Anche io la difenderei se tu la iniziassi (credo) riportando un discorso passato
_Guarda che Ho detto che domani avrei preferito...._..ma iniziare una frase ex novo con domani......


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Per me questa frase va bene se la dici in Agosto.  Come mai in Luglio non sei andato in Grecia? Ci sarei andato se non ci fosse stato il covid.
> Detta invece in Maggio o Giugno, a me la frase sembra accettabile (col tuo significato) al massimo in un italiano molto colloquiale.


Quindi la frase "Se non ci fosse stata la pandemia mondiale questa estate si sarebbero disputate le olimpiadi in Giappone" tu come la renderesti in un italiano non troppo "colloquiale"?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> tu come la renderesti in un italiano non troppo "colloquiale"?


Cambiando i tempi verbali: _Se non ci fosse la pandemia mondiale, quest'estate si disputerebbero le olimpiadi in Giappone _(e chiaramente si sottintende: siccome, ahinoi, invece c'è la pandemia, non si disputeranno).
Ripeto: _per me _quell'uso del condizionale composto è comprensibile, ma accettabile solo in un registro colloquiale. Come spesso succede, il linguaggio colloquiale è più 'pittoresco' di quello standard, perché è libero di spostare un'azione - come nella tua frase - in un futuro irreale..
Non c'entra niente, ma il meccanismo è un po' lo stesso del linguaggio/registro infantile: ''Io ero il dottore, tu l'ammalato'' (qui un passato di fantasia).


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> Quindi la frase "Se non ci fosse stata la pandemia mondiale questa estate si sarebbero disputate le olimpiadi in Giappone" tu come la renderesti in un italiano non troppo "colloquiale"?


Giustissima la frase! Ma se la formuli come nel tuo primo esempio _Domani si sarebbero disputate le Olimpiadi invece di annullarle _Ecco dove mi/ci suona molto strano...


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Non c'entra niente, ma il meccanismo è un po' lo stesso del linguaggio/registro infantile: ''Io ero il dottore, tu l'ammalato'' (qui un passato di fantasia).


Sono d'accordo solo sul fatto che questo tuo ultimo esempio non c'entra niente 


Fooler said:


> Ma se la formuli come nel tuo primo esempio _Domani si sarebbero disputate le Olimpiadi invece di annullarle_


Mi dispiace ma io non parlo così. Al massimo potrei dire, il giorno prima del previsto inizio, "Domani sarebbero dovute partire le Olimpiadi".
Va bene; le opinioni sono chiare. È inutile continuare.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Sono d'accordo solo sul fatto che questo tuo ultimo esempio non c'entra niente


Non ne dubitavo.  Però è già qualcosa..


----------



## Francesco94

Pietruzzo said:


> se non ci fosse stato il covid a luglio sarei andato in Grecia". Non "andrei".


Citando la suddetta frase di Pietruzzo - così come le rimanenti aventi lo stesso costrutto - non ritengo incorretta la scelta del condizionale composto, poiché in esso è già sottinteso, seppur indeterminato, il motivo per il quale l'evento è irrealizzabile, benché la principale sia prospettata al futuro.
Nella frase de quo si potrebbe affermare che nonostante siamo alla fine di Maggio, lo scrivente ha già la sicurezza che a Luglio non potrà andare in Grecia, causa il Covid-19 che ha bloccato l'entrata in Grecia per gli italiani (o per ulteriori sviluppi negativi che potrebbero far sì che non si possa andare in Grecia nel mese di Luglio); ciò nonostante, quest'ultimo fattore non è specificato nel periodo e chi non ne è a conoscenza potrebbe avere dubbi al riguardo. Sicché, si potrebbe affermare che la frase è comprensibile (solo per chi ne è coinvolto) ma non del tutto chiara, a livello pragmatico. A livello grammaticale non vedo alcun errore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Cerchiamo di focalizzarci sulla *frase oggetto della discussione* e non su frasi inventate ad hoc.


----------



## Francesco94

LETUSHUZI said:


> “Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento avrebbe pagato chissà cosa per non staccarsi dal romanzo, sembrò addirittura minaccioso.”
> volevo chied


Quanto alla frase originale di questo filone, il condizionale passato qui porta le stesse caratteristiche del condizionale presente, implicando però che l'ipotetico avvenimento è indubitabilmente irrealizzabile.
In altre parole, a mio parere, si usa il condizionale passato in questa frase per lasciar sottintendere al destinatario che l'azione espressa è irrealizzabile; al contrario, il condizionale presente esprime una semplice eventualità, che potrebbe realizzarsi o meno.


----------



## LETUSHUZI

Grazie a tutti


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> a mio parere, si usa il condizionale passato in questa frase per lasciar sottintendere al destinatario che l'azione espressa è irrealizzabile; al contrario, il condizionale presente esprime una semplice eventualità, che potrebbe realizzarsi o meno.


Mi dispiace,  non posso essere del tutto d'accordo. Infatti nella frase in questione il condizionale presente sarebbe del tutto inammissibile/scorretto, in quanto il verbo della principale è al passato (consecutio temporum, vedi anche #2). Dunque il condizionale composto è usato essenzialmente per questa ragione, e il significato dell'irrealizzabilità discende semplicemente dall'uso di questo tempo e modo (oltreché dai termini usati: pagare chissà che cosa pur di non…).
_Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento pagherebbe   chissà che cosa per non (=pur di non)…., sembrò..
Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento avrebbe pagato chissà che cosa per non (=pur di non)…, sembrò.._
Se il verbo della principale fosse al presente, il condizionale semplice verrebbe usato con l'identico significato e grado di irrealizzabilità:
_Ma ad Amedeo, che in questo momento pagherebbechissà che cosa pur di non…, sembra..._


----------



## LETUSHUZI

bearded said:


> Mi dispiace,  non posso essere del tutto d'accordo. Infatti nella frase in questione il condizionale presente sarebbe del tutto inammissibile/scorretto, in quanto il verbo della principale è al passato (consecutio temporum, vedi anche #2). Dunque il condizionale composto è usato essenzialmente per questa ragione, e il significato dell'irrealizzabilità discende semplicemente dall'uso di questo tempo e modo (oltreché dai termini usati: pagare chissà che cosa pur di non…).
> _Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento pagherebbe   chissà che cosa per non (=pur di non)…., sembrò..
> Ma ad Amedeo, che in quel momento avrebbe pagato chissà che cosa per non (=pur di non)…, sembrò.._
> Se il verbo della principale fosse al presente, il condizionale semplice verrebbe usato con l'identico significato e grado di irrealizzabilità:
> _Ma ad Amedeo, che in questo momento pagherebbechissà che cosa pur di non…, sembra..._


Adesso è molto chiaro! Grazie mille bearded❤️


----------



## bearded

Prego.


----------

